# recommending my favorite shampoo/conditioner..



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

"369 HuHemp botanicals" is by far the best I've found. I refuse to use any shampoo/conditioner loaded with irritating chemicals, no matter what claims it makes about making coats soft and shiny. And this brand is worth the money. 
When I first got my puppy, he was dusty to the skin from living in a grassless backyard for 8 weeks [and never having a bath aside from the rain]. He had bad dandruff, probably from the cheap food he was being fed. The worms probably weren't helping any, either.
I used this brand from the start, and after a few baths, he has no dandruff at all [partially due to his better diet, too]. 

I love that this stuff is all natural. No chemicals or dyes [the shampoo has a natural violet color], etc. And my puppy loves that the fragrance is also all natural and therefore not overpowering like most conventional scented shampoo/conditioners.

If you are looking to add a natural shine and softness to your dog's coat without feeling guilty about putting chemicals on their skin, definitely give this a try.



Also, safe for use on cats.


----------



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

My pup has a itching problem which we think might be allergies. So far, I've only used Dawn(once) and gave her oatmeal baths. Where did you find it at? I've never seen the brand before. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

I always love new recommendations for natural shampoos. I use tropiclean and earthbath some espree blue buffolo and some others. im a groomer so i'm always trying new stuff on my dogs at home. they have 13 bottles of shampoo lol. i have some medicated natural stuff too because u never know when you'll need it. and natural better foods also make a huge difference in the coat and skin! <3
Where have you found this shampoo at?

try to avoid oatmeal soley based shampoos it can make a dry dog dryer. unless its like half aloe or something. it leaves a layer over the skin.


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

I found this stuff at Petco, but that was a while ago. If you can't find it there, you can buy it online at the brand's website. http://www.nuhemp.com/store/product_info.php?cPath=19_25&products_id=68

What's really cool about this shampoo/conditioner is that oatmeal ISN'T an overpowering ingredient. :]


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

okay i've seen that there! its normally located down their lil natural food area


----------



## Trixy'sMom (Sep 24, 2011)

I use Tropiclean too (the Papaya) and it does a great job - it is a shampoo and conditioner in one. I save a few dollars purchasing it from ebay by a seller called: countrysidepetsupply rather than at Petco.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Oatmeal shampoos are actually a bit drying. For itching, go with a medicated (non oatmeal) shampoo, or just use a conditioning shampoo. Topical treatments like shampoos I find do very little help. If you are lucky, you will get one day of "relief."


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I use Vellus shampoo and conditioner and I find it works just amazingly for single coated dogs. I absolutely love it. It's also lanolin free so it doesn't weigh down the coat and make it greasy. I always always use conditioner as well.


----------



## PupDogTraining (Mar 25, 2011)

That's a good recommendation for dogs bathing...importantly we should be aware and read the directions, some shampoos and soaps are not appropriate for all ages or types of dogs. Oatmeal shampoos are good for dogs with itchy skin.


----------



## luvsmymutt (Feb 22, 2010)

When my doxie had skin issues, my vet said to wash her every few days with dandruff shampoo to clear her skin. I've continued that since she's been better (almost a year now) though I only wash her once a month or when she particularly needs it.

It seems to be doing well her coat is great and no recurrence of the pimple like white bumps she had all down her back and on the top of her head. I guess I worry about using people shampoo on my girl. FYI I use Neutragena T - Sal. This summer I've used it on my JRT mix as well. Should I use something different with cooler dryer air coming??


----------

